# Vos photos de People



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

Voila.
Je pense que nombreux sont ceux qui on fait des clich&#233;s de gens connus, en amateur ou en pro.
Je vous propose donc de montrer les meilleurs ici.

Je commence avec Catherine Lara et cette photo que j'aime bien.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

puisque le sujet passionne tout le monde, j'en pose une autre...








A vous maintenant!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Mai 2007)

christophe izard!!!:love:


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> puisque le sujet passionne tout le monde, j'en pose une autre...



Bah, tout le monde ne vie pas près d'un vivier de "_people". _


----------



## benkenobi (19 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> puisque le sujet passionne tout le monde, j'en pose une autre...
> 
> A vous maintenant!



Et les photos de Paupaul ça compte ou c'est hors charte ?







(je connais la sortie...)


----------



## joubichou (19 Mai 2007)




----------



## macaronique (19 Mai 2007)

Pas de trucage... il avait les dents brillantes.


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2007)




----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2007)

J'en ai aussi de Jérôme de "premiers baisers", mais j'avais peur qu'on se foutte de ma gueule..


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

C'est qui la première nénette ?


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est qui la première nénette ?



Y a Clara Morgane et Titia (une des nanas chez Ardisson)


----------



## tirhum (20 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> puisque le sujet passionne tout le monde, j'en pose une autre...
> A vous maintenant!





G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, tout le monde ne vie pas pr&#232;s d'un vivier de "_people". _


Bah, tout le monde ne prend pas d'la coke le samedi soir... 
_(pas que le samedi, d'ailleurs...)_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bah, tout le monde ne vie pas près d'un vivier de "_people". _



Ici on en a trop!
Ils me gonflent à claironner qu'ils adorent l'île et que nous sommes des gens formidables qu'il faut apprendre à connaître et bla bla bla...

On dirait les deux pinz' dans l'enquête Corse... 


Ceci dit, plutôt me casser une jambe que de chercher à les prendre en photo


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2007)

jahrom a dit:


> pas de citation​



C'est qui le clochard Roumain avec le bonnet?...


----------



## fredintosh (20 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ceci dit, plutôt me casser une jambe que de chercher à les prendre en photo


Pourtant, c'est un excellent entraînement pour apprendre à bien viser, tu sais...   



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qui le clochard Roumain avec le bonnet?...


Rhaaaa, j'avais pas osé le dire !


----------



## jahrom (20 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est qui le clochard Roumain avec le bonnet?...





fredintosh a dit:


> Rhaaaa, j'avais pas osé le dire !



C'est notre cher Pascal Obispo. En bonnet-echarpe-sweat à capuche en boîte par 50°...


----------



## joubichou (20 Mai 2007)

je peux plus poster ici,mes clients pourraient m'en vouloir:mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mai 2007)

joubichou a dit:


> je peux plus poster ici,mes clients pourraient m'en vouloir:mouais:



T'as de photos de coccinelles célèbres?...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as de photos de coccinelles célèbres?...



Non mais il a Maya l'abeille.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2007)

*c'est le bar ici ? non&#8230; alors&#8230; vous faites quoi l&#224; ? 
*


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Mai 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; post&#233;e dans "Vos plus belles photos", mais elle a plus sa place ici:
Alice...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2007)

Kamini


----------



## GroDan (22 Mai 2007)

-> ok je sors !​


----------



## macaronique (7 Juin 2007)

Dolores O'Riordan, hier soir au Bataclan :love: :love: :love: J'en posterai bient&#244;t dans &#171; Concert(s) & spectacle(s) vu(s) derni&#232;rement? &#187;


----------



## GroDan (22 Juin 2007)

​


----------



## batiston (23 Juin 2007)

La classe !


----------



## Joelaloose (25 Juillet 2007)

Déjà posté dans "vos plus belle photos" mais comme suggéré par Fab'Fab :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2007)

Aujourd'hui j'ai croisé un véritable sosie de Jean Pierre Bacri qui est patron de bar à Ajaccio, mais je ne lui ai pas demandé à le photographier ; pas con! Essayez donc de photographier un patron de bar Ajaccien et de surcroît aussi avenant que le Jipé sus-cité...
Pourtant y'avait une ressemblance à tomber par terre...

Donc, quéquette marsoin pour la tof' :rateau: 

Mais le coeur y était... Enfin, j'aurais bien aimé quoi... Oh et puis merde!


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Novembre 2007)

*( Click to zoom.  )*​ 




 Le 13/11/2007, au cinéma Publicis, 129, av. des Champs Elysées.

*Dario Argento*, parlant de *Suspiria*, de ses actrices, de son oeuvre... 
 Avant de remercier le public, les larmes aux yeux, étonné que *Suspiria* fasse encore salle comble à l'occasion de la sortie en salles de la version restaurée, trente ans après sa première sortie.


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2007)

le papa d'Asia ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Novembre 2007)

Oui... Et l'ex mari de Daria... :love:


----------



## kisbizz (14 Novembre 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Dario Argento





seulement pour le fana de dario.....j'ai un "truc" a vous proposer......
me contacter par mp




ps pour le modo : rien de hard , ni autre ..


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> puisque le sujet passionne tout le monde, j'en pose une autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Casimiiiiiiiiiir ! Je regardais à la télé quand j&#8217;étais gosse  :love:


----------



## bmn-mac (20 Décembre 2007)

koi ? je ne sais pas


----------



## alèm (20 Décembre 2007)

encore un qui ne va pas rester longtemps je pense&#8230;


----------



## texaskiller (21 Décembre 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> puisque le sujet passionne tout le monde, j'en pose une autre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais j'étais la moi aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2007)

yo Texas! Comment tu vas?


----------



## Grug (27 Décembre 2007)

c'est quoi le rapport entre les photos et le titre ?

à part jahrom et casimir, j'ai reconnu personne


----------



## alèm (27 Décembre 2007)

_rien encore un sujet qui va fermer ! 
_


----------



## jahrom (27 Décembre 2007)

Grug a dit:


> c'est quoi le rapport entre les photos et le titre ?
> 
> à part jahrom et casimir, j'ai reconnu personne





Si j'avais su qu'un jour je serais cité dans la même phrase que casimir...


----------



## kekouba (28 Décembre 2007)

voici Feist et Cali au Botanique à Bxl il y a deux ans...

et Moby à Lille il y a 5 ans...


----------



## alèm (28 Décembre 2007)

*La règle immuable est : 1 Photo/jour/membre.*


----------



## naturalbornsamy (29 Décembre 2007)

vous le reconnaissez?!
Observez comme ce magnifique discourt passionne Yves Boisset....:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2007)

naturalbornsamy a dit:


> vous le reconnaissez?!



Oui... C'est le nain de jardin des pubs pour les engrais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Décembre 2007)




----------



## naturalbornsamy (29 Décembre 2007)

GAGNER!!!!!!


----------

